# Cannot see my own website



## Deleted 04/02/17 (May 7, 2006)

I have a website hosted by 1and1. On Sunday I noticed that I was unable to access my website using these browsers Opera, Firefox, IE or by ftp (Smartftp). I've cleared the caches, temporary files, cookies, etc and no dice. My friend can only access my website if she goes to it via google instead of directly typing in http://www.godaisies.com/blog. She has cable while I have DSL. 

When I called 1and1 they said they can see my website just fine. When I use Ninja proxy I can also see my site. I'm wondering if this is a DNS problem or what. Any help would be much appreciated because I'd LOVE to be able to go back to my website again. 

Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please do this.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:


TRACERT www.godaisies.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Deleted 04/02/17 (May 7, 2006)

Tracing route to godaisies.com [74.208.129.81]

over a maximum of 30 hops:



1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.2.1 

2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms launchmodem [192.168.1.254] 

3 24 ms 23 ms 23 ms 65.14.236.46 

4 25 ms 24 ms 24 ms 65.14.237.149 

5 36 ms 36 ms 36 ms 205.152.88.44 

6 37 ms 37 ms 40 ms axr00msy-7-1-0-1.bellsouth.net [65.83.237.80] 

7 37 ms 36 ms 36 ms ixc01gsp-pos-6-0-0.bellsouth.net [65.83.239.65] 

8 36 ms 35 ms 37 ms ixc00gsp-ge-0-0-0.bellsouth.net [205.152.123.64] 

9 36 ms 37 ms 37 ms xer01chi-pos-1-1.bellsouth.net [65.83.236.167] 

10 35 ms 59 ms 49 ms 12.83.0.250 

11 37 ms 36 ms 35 ms pxr00asm-2-0-0.bellsouth.net [65.83.236.2] 

12 36 ms 36 ms 36 ms te7-2.mpd01.atl04.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.10.233] 

13 203 ms 226 ms 309 ms te3-4.ccr01.atl01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.6.113] 

14 83 ms 207 ms 214 ms te3-1.ccr02.iah01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.5.94] 

15 147 ms 230 ms 223 ms te4-2.ccr02.dfw01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.25.213] 

16 66 ms 65 ms 66 ms te8-2.ccr02.mci01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.2.230] 

17 71 ms 71 ms 71 ms te-1-3.bb-a.ga.mkc.us.oneandone.net [38.104.86.42] 

18 72 ms 71 ms 71 ms te-1-1.bb-a.slr.lxa.us.oneandone.net [74.208.1.65] 

19 71 ms 72 ms 71 ms te-1-2.gw-dista-a.slr.lxa.oneandone.net [74.208.1.121] 

20 72 ms 71 ms 71 ms vl-987.gw-ps4.slr.lxa.oneandone.net [74.208.1.136] 

21 * * * Request timed out.

22 * * * Request timed out.

23 * * * Request timed out.

24 * * * Request timed out.

25 * * * Request timed out.

26 * * * Request timed out.

27 * * * Request timed out.

28 * * * Request timed out.

29 * * * Request timed out.

30 * * * Request timed out.



Trace complete.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You appear to have a block on your IP address getting to the site. This has to be an issue with the site management.

I can trace right to the site with no errors.

You can't fix this, the folks at *1and1* have to fix this.


----------



## Deleted 04/02/17 (May 7, 2006)

Ah, thank you so much. I'll shoot them off another email. I hope this gets resolved soon before I have to transfer my site to another domain.


----------



## Deleted 04/02/17 (May 7, 2006)

johnwill said:


> You can't fix this, the folks at *1and1* have to fix this.


So its been a week now. 1&1 refuses to do anything and keeps saying its my ISP's fault. My ISP doesn't know what the frak 1&1 is going on about. I'm stuck in the middle and ready to dump both services. 

I've unplugged my router and modem, done more cleaning of temp files, pinged my website half-to-death, checked and rechecked my IP address to no avail. Is there anything else I can do besides canceling services and resetting up my site on a better host? (got any recommendations on hosts?)


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd send them your trace and mine and ask them to explain why yours dies at the very last hop and I get there fine.

C:\>tracert godaisies.com

Tracing route to godaisies.com [74.208.129.81]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms ActionTec [192.168.0.1]
2 5 ms 4 ms 4 ms 98.114.133.1
3 3 ms 4 ms 4 ms G3-0-5-791.PHLAPA-LCR-07.verizon-gni.net [130.81.131.136]
4 5 ms 4 ms 4 ms so-3-1-0-0.PHIL-BB-RTR1.verizon-gni.net [130.81.29.4]
5 8 ms 9 ms 9 ms so-0-2-0-0.NWRK-BB-RTR1.verizon-gni.net [130.81.19.57]
6 13 ms 14 ms 14 ms so-12-0-0-0.NY325-BB-RTR1.verizon-gni.net [130.81.17.6]
7 25 ms 29 ms 17 ms so-6-0-0-0.NY111-PEER-RTR1-re1.verizon-gni.net [130.81.17.129]
8 16 ms 17 ms 17 ms po2-0.core01.jfk05.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.11.45]
9 18 ms 17 ms 17 ms te4-1.ccr02.jfk05.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.24.33]
10 18 ms 17 ms 17 ms te2-4.ccr02.jfk02.atlas.cogentco.com [130.117.0.53]
11 23 ms 22 ms 22 ms te2-2.ccr02.bos01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.5.242]
12 38 ms 39 ms 39 ms te2-2.ccr02.ord01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.6.22]
13 80 ms 57 ms 57 ms te7-4.ccr02.mci01.atlas.cogentco.com [66.28.4.33]
14 51 ms 52 ms 52 ms te-1-3.bb-a.ga.mkc.us.oneandone.net [38.104.86.42]
15 51 ms 52 ms 52 ms te-1-1.bb-a.slr.lxa.us.oneandone.net [74.208.1.65]
16 50 ms 52 ms 52 ms te-1-2.gw-dista-a.slr.lxa.oneandone.net [74.208.1.121]
17 50 ms 52 ms 52 ms vl-987.gw-ps4.slr.lxa.oneandone.net [74.208.1.136]
18 53 ms 52 ms 52 ms perfora.net [74.208.129.81]

Trace complete.

C:\>


----------



## Izzmasterg (Sep 23, 2009)

The correct answer to this problem is as follows:
1. You must go into your router.
2. Enter the setup section.
3. Select MAC address.
4. Select user defined.
5. Change a few numbers and letters in the MAC address.
6. Save settings and reboot your computer and reset your MODEM.

This problem occurs when viewing the same site over a router from more that one computer or application at the same time for a period of time. This activates something in the server software that puts your IP address on a so called "BAND LIST". Your web hosting company will not be able to correct it because they don't know what is going on because they can see that it is working fine from their point of view.
Most common response is: Replace your router.
It works for them... But it is not the correct answer and it costs money to do so.

More Info:
If you check your IP address with and without your router, you will see that it is different. The MAC address on your router is different from the one on your modem. The MAC address helps define what your IP address is. If you are on an "IP Band List", you must change your IP. This is only possible through changing the MAC address on the router or calling you ISP, if you are not using a router.


----------

